# PinIt2WinIt's Non-fancy log



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 19, 2022)

What’s up everyone…came from Meso as I read there were a lot of good dudes that came over to this forum. Been bouncing around on here for a couple weeks just reading before making an account today.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> What’s up everyone…came from Meso as I read there were a lot of good dudes that came over to this forum. Been bouncing around on here for a couple weeks just reading before making an account today.


No. No good dudes here. After being banned from MESO we all ended up being gay. Save yourself. Go back to MESO before you catch the gay!


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 19, 2022)

Oops forgot to add about me info.

I’m 32 years old, 5’11”, and currently about 210lbs. Just finished up my first cycle and about to cruise. Been thinking of some other ideas for the next cycle but overall pretty happy with the first one.

Kind of went a different route for my first cycle and I’m sure some of the old guys will flame me for it but it is what it is. Prior to blasting anything I did two sarms cycles with some decent results. But anyways cycle consisted of:

- Test cyp 500mg/wk (ended up being 13 weeks…last week is just test since I want to use up the last two amps that I have.)

- Tren Ace 300 and upped to 400mg injecting eod.

- Dbol 20-50mg/day for first 4wks (I honestly got nothing from the dbol…started at 20mg per day and got up to 50 the last week. No negative sides no strength increase nothing.)

- Anadrol 50-100mg/day for 3wks (stopped this because I was getting pretty gnarly back pumps and my appetite was suppressed as all hell. In the future will probably run it at 50mg/day maybe even only on gym days and not on off days. We’ll see.)

-Anavar 50-100mg/day for 4wks (saw great strength improvements more so than anadrol. Absolutely loved it…stopped because I needed to give my liver a break went a little heavy on the orals. 10/10 will run again.)

Like I said I wanted to experiment and see how I reacted with a few compounds and I know this went against the grain. In the future will run the oral (if any) on the front and back end of the cycle with a nice gap in the middle. Keeping the test at 500 since I don’t see any reason to up that. I also want to keep tren around. Loved it and noticed great effects…never got any negative sides except for slight aggression the first week maybe two weeks max…after that was smooth sailing. I honestly felt great on it like a god and in a better mood even…?

Want to maybe try out NPP. Been hearing about dudes running test, tren, and npp together with great effects. Another thing to note is that I’m not a bodybuilder by any means. I’m a powerlifter and plan to compete the end of this year. With that being said I don’t want to be a big bloated fat fuck lol. I’m in the military and need to be within height and weight or be able to tape out. My max weight for my height is 197 so im already fucked on that lol. In order to tape out (for those that don’t know) they measure your waist around your belly button and measure your neck just below your Adam’s apple. My most recent body fat percentage came back as 14% which is absolutely bologna lol. My neck is 17” and can flex/pump it to about 19” and my waist is around 34-35ish. 

But, nonetheless, I want to get absolutely strong as fuck and stay moderately lean. My current lifts as of like a month ago (haven’t tested any of my maxes for a bit) all numbers are in lbs:

Squat- 475
Bench- 285
Dead- 500

My squat stance is about in the middle not super wide and not super close. Bench has always been my weakest lift since I have kind of long arms so I grip with my pointer finger on the line. Deadlift I pull conventional and mixed grip. I have run the 5th set program for about a year and a half, I did the jailhouse strong program but quit it after about 6 months because I was tired of setting up my garage to do the workouts the way I needed. Almost  spent more time arranging shit and getting it prepped than I actually did workout. Then I stayed conjugate for the last 6ish months. Been loving that and noticing good results. Before all that I just did bro split stuff with buddies. I’ve always been active and raved bmx, downhill mountain bikes, motocross, surfing, etc. Got serious with powerlifting and been doing that for about 2-3 years. I lift primarily in my garage. I made my own squat rack, bench, deadlift platform, deadlift bar jack etc. I like having nice shit and being able to lift at 4am, at 10pm, or whenever the fuck I want. I have buddies come over and train with them occasionally. 

Okay other than that…that’s all I got. Pic is of current body physique and my garage gym right before I moved (military is sick for making you move every few years lol.) been lifting on base lately and getting my garage squared away to lift again which should be this week fingers crossed.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. No good dudes here. After being banned from MESO we all ended up being gay. Save yourself. Go back to MESO before you catch the gay!


Too late…caught the gay when I started blasting tren lol. Also…don’t know who needs to hear this but I have never had the urge to watch tranny porn or any weird shit like that since being on tren. I just want to bone my wife like a god damn rabbit 24/7 haha.


----------



## CJ (Jun 20, 2022)

Welcome to the UG


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Welcome to the UG


Thank you!


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 20, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> - Test cyp 500mg/wk (ended up being 13 weeks…last week is just test since I want to use up the last two amps that I have.)
> 
> - Tren Ace 300 and upped to 400mg injecting eod.
> 
> ...


Do you have ADHD by chance?



PinIt2WinIt said:


> View attachment 23666


Black shoes with black socks?  Yikes.  

You’re higher than 14%. Your upper body is lean but your waistline and lower body not so much. I don’t mean that to be an ass — I’m just being honest with you. 14% is pretty conservative, though. I’d guess closer to 18%.

Anyway, welcome to UGBB.  We’re rough around the edges but you’ll get good information here.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Do you have ADHD by chance?
> 
> 
> Black shoes with black socks?  Yikes.
> ...


Lol I don’t fuck with white socks anymore…I’m ocd so as soon as they get remotely off white they’re garbage. Black stays nicer longer. I’m not arguing you at all about the percentage. I will never go around and say I’m 14% off that bullshit taping method lol. I was thinking the same that I probably fluctuate between 17-19% area. Getting the love handles to disappear would be sweet they’re just the last thing to go and take eternity to go away.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 20, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Lol I don’t fuck with white socks anymore…I’m ocd so as soon as they get remotely off white they’re garbage. Black stays nicer longer. I’m not arguing you at all about the percentage. I will never go around and say I’m 14% off that bullshit taping method lol. I was thinking the same that I probably fluctuate between 17-19% area. Getting the love handles to disappear would be sweet they’re just the last thing to go and take eternity to go away.


I hear that. That’s the last place that I lose weight as well.  I have to keep my diet pretty tight or the dreaded spare tire starts to appear.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 20, 2022)

Welcome aboard @PinIt2WinIt 

Nice looking garage gym you have there! The platform looks sweet!


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I hear that. That’s the last place that I lose weight as well.  I have to keep my diet pretty tight or the dreaded spare tire starts to appear.


Yeah same diet has to be solid and I gotta do a metric fuck ton of cardio. Got it to go away when I was on a different program…was doing a lot of ruck runs and shit like that. All my lifts suffered so it’s a give and take. At this point if I can keep the same bf% and just get bigger/stronger I’ll be happy. Lol or at least I think I will?😂


NbleSavage said:


> Welcome aboard @PinIt2WinIt
> 
> Nice looking garage gym you have there! The platform looks sweet!


Thank you! Just moved and got a couple new things like a hack squat/calf type of machine. Getting the squat rack anchored down today so I can lift in my garage again. I’ll post up a new pic. Military movers are fucking cool…somehow they lost a little cone washer on a dumbbell which holds the plates on…thankfully Amazon had some so I’ll be back in business with that this week.


----------



## iGone (Jun 20, 2022)

welcome, fuck meso.

I was gay before I joined, but now it's insatiable.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> welcome, fuck meso.
> 
> I was gay before I joined, but now it's insatiable.


Lmfaoooo Im not against meso but it’s dry for sure…there’s probably a total of like 5-10 dudes that post regularly on there. The rest are either trolls or a dude will post something and not respond for a decade. Lol


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 20, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 20, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Welcome


Thanks dude


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 20, 2022)

I just noticed. 5’11” and you bench with your index finger on the rings? That’s a super wide grip for your size. Unless you truly have Orangutang arms. I’m 6’3” and I do ring finger or middle finger on the ring. Have you tried a closer grip?


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I just noticed. 5’11” and you bench with your index finger on the rings? That’s a super wide grip for your size. Unless you truly have Orangutang arms. I’m 6’3” and I do ring finger or middle finger on the ring. Have you tried a closer grip?


I’ve played with my grip from pinky on the rings and slowly moved out. I honestly still play around with it on my dynamic days seeing if going closer works better etc usually only moving in to middle finger or maybe ring finger. Honestly didn’t feel any better…which is why I’ve stuck with it wide.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 21, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Oops forgot to add about me info.
> 
> I’m 32 years old, 5’11”, and currently about 210lbs. Just finished up my first cycle and about to cruise. Been thinking of some other ideas for the next cycle but overall pretty happy with the first one.
> 
> ...


That’s a whole lotta gear for first cycle


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 21, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> I’m 32 years old, 5’11”, and currently about 210lbs. Just finished up my first cycle and about to cruise. Been thinking of some other ideas for the next cycle but overall pretty happy with the first one.


Why are you going to cruise. Do you plan on trt for life.?
If not then pct and wait to run another.
When guys in my opinion make the decision to cruise they need to be ready to cruise for life.
How
Long
Does
One criise
For..
6momths, 1 year?? I don’t know. Once I started to cruise at 35 I have been trt ever since and I am 47 this week.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 21, 2022)

And I will be trt for life even if I wanted to stop I can’t. My body would never bounce back. Unfortunate but true. 
But hey at least when I am 60 I know I will have the test level of a 20 year old. That’s not a bad deal.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Why are you going to cruise. Do you plan on trt for life.?
> If not then pct and wait to run another.
> When guys in my opinion make the decision to cruise they need to be ready to cruise for life.
> How
> ...





Badleroybrown said:


> And I will be trt for life even if I wanted to stop I can’t. My body would never bounce back. Unfortunate but true.
> But hey at least when I am 60 I know I will have the test level of a 20 year old. That’s not a bad deal.


Not sure if you’re pro trt or not lol.  It to answer your question…who knows? Blast and cruise for a bit and see where I’m at when I cross that bridge. If I need to be on trt then I’ll need to be on trt. There’s a million other things I could be doing that are worse for my health…fuck for all I know I could get hit by a bus tomorrow and it’s instantly not a problem anymore. All I know is I’m going to have fun, experiment with some gear for a bit, do a few competitions, and reassess once I get to that time in my life.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 21, 2022)

Welcome to the Underground!


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 21, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Welcome to the Underground!


Thank you 🤘🏼


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Aug 3, 2022)

Just got my blood results back…been cruising on 200mg of test cyp. Pinned on Wednesday night and tested Saturday morning fasted. Only thing that was also red was my AST which was at 57 U/L with the range being 10-40.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Just got my blood results back…been cruising on 200mg of test cyp. Pinned on Wednesday night and tested Saturday morning fasted. Only thing that was also red was my AST which was at 57 U/L with the range being 10-40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FSH and LH should be low, as you are injecting exogenous Tesr, thus interrupting the HPTA Axis.

If it's just your AST that's elevated in your liver tests, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Its not even that high. Did you drink alcohol or take take any medication like Tylenol the day(s) before?

Your Test levels are pretty high for only 200 mg/wk. How long have you been on 200 mg/wk?

Any noticeable side effects from the high estrogen? If not I'd let it ride.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 3, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Just got my blood results back…been cruising on 200mg of test cyp. Pinned on Wednesday night and tested Saturday morning fasted. Only thing that was also red was my AST which was at 57 U/L with the range being 10-40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your e2 is pretty high for 200 mg/week 

Do you have funny nips or any symptoms?


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Aug 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Your e2 is pretty high for 200 mg/week
> 
> Do you have funny nips or any symptoms?


Nips occasionally got spicy for like an hour and would go away…but not sensitive or sore or anything like that. A few weeks ago when they got really spicy I took some Arimidex on a Friday night and Sunday night (.5mg) and it crashed me hard as fuck. Then nothing after that.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> FSH and LH should be low, as you are injecting exogenous Tesr, thus interrupting the HPTA Axis.
> 
> If it's just your AST that's elevated in your liver tests, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Its not even that high. Did you drink alcohol or take take any medication like Tylenol the day(s) before?
> 
> ...


Yeah only negative liver was the AST everything else was green and mid range nothing close to being red. I haven’t had an alcohol in a couple weeks and when I did drink it was a couple coors lights. Been on 200mg for 5 weeks now. No noticeable sides from the estrogen except my nips got spicy a couple times like noticed it on completely separate days. Not sore and don’t feel anything under them thankfully.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Yeah only negative liver was the AST everything else was green and mid range nothing close to being red. I haven’t had an alcohol in a couple weeks and when I did drink it was a couple coors lights. Been on 200mg for 5 weeks now. No noticeable sides from the estrogen except my nips got spicy a couple times like noticed it on completely separate days. Not sore and don’t feel anything under them thankfully.


An AI wouldn't hurt. Aromasin would be better option, but you have Adex. If the 0.5mg was too much, try 0.25 mg.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> An AI wouldn't hurt. Aromasin would be better option, but you have Adex. If the 0.5mg was too much, try 0.25 mg.


Run it like once a week or maybe twice?


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 3, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Run it like once a week or maybe twice?


I'd personally try 0 25 once a week and see if the spicy nips goes away as that seems to be your only side.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Aug 3, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I'd personally try 0 25 once a week and see if the spicy nips goes away as that seems to be your only side.


Right on man appreciate it!


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

For anyone that really cares lol…started my cycle five weeks ago planning on going 16 weeks total. Running test cyp 500mg/wk and NPP 420mg/wk. Just sprinkled in some anavar 50mg/day starting on Monday. I’ve had solid results with anavar (strength) so I’ll run it for four weeks, break for four weeks, and then finish with it the last four weeks. 

     Started with my daily diet taking in 225g protein, 400g carbs, 50g fat. I was taking in those macros prior to starting the cycle as well. Had no weight gain and actually started to lose some weight so I increased this week to 250g protein, 450g carbs, and 80g fat. So far in the three days I’ve been on that I’ve began gaining weight slowly. Started the cycle at 208-210lbs and now I’m solid at 210 waking up and sitting around 212-213 during the day. Goal is to get in the 220 area. 

     Planning on doing a PL competition in December and wanting to be in the 100kg (220lb) weight class. Lifts when I began were:
Squat: 475#
Bench: 295#
Deadlift: 505#

     We’ll see how it goes. Right now I’m on a pretty solid program and have a coach who I work with. Haven’t tested my maxes for at least 2-3 months so I’m excited to see how much improvement I make.


----------



## BigStevie (Sep 15, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> For anyone that really cares lol…started my cycle five weeks ago planning on going 16 weeks total. Running test cyp 500mg/wk and NPP 420mg/wk. Just sprinkled in some anavar 50mg/day starting on Monday. I’ve had solid results with anavar (strength) so I’ll run it for four weeks, break for four weeks, and then finish with it the last four weeks.
> 
> Started with my daily diet taking in 225g protein, 400g carbs, 50g fat. I was taking in those macros prior to starting the cycle as well. Had no weight gain and actually started to lose some weight so I increased this week to 250g protein, 450g carbs, and 80g fat. So far in the three days I’ve been on that I’ve began gaining weight slowly. Started the cycle at 208-210lbs and now I’m solid at 210 waking up and sitting around 212-213 during the day. Goal is to get in the 220 area.
> 
> ...


Sweet gym setup bro! I’m jealous. Can we get a better pic of the gym?


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

BigStevie said:


> Sweet gym setup bro! I’m jealous. Can we get a better pic of the gym?


Thanks dude! Ain’t much but it’s honest work lol. Made the rack, flat bench, deadlift platform, and bar jack…everything else I bought over the years. Everything you need to get big and strong.


----------



## BigStevie (Sep 15, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Thanks dude! Ain’t much but it’s honest work lol. Made the rack, flat bench, deadlift platform, and bar jack…everything else I bought over the years. Everything you need to get big and strong.
> View attachment 28383


Wait, you MADE the rack. That’s impressive man. That thing looks great. Make some more!


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

BigStevie said:


> Wait, you MADE the rack. That’s impressive man. That thing looks great. Make some more!


Made the rack, j-hooks, and safeties. Lol. I made my buddy a full on power rack. I might make more but it’s a lot of work for just me by myself…and people don’t want to pay for that lol they want it cheap or to have the name Rogue on it. I strictly only TIG weld too so there’s that…I take pride in having really nice things and making things top notch.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 15, 2022)

Do you want this to be your log? If you want then I could move the thread to the log sub-forum, and change the title to anything else you'd like it to be.

Let me know.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

Power rack I built my buddy. Thing was top notch haha.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 15, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Power rack I built my buddy. Thing was top notch haha.
> View attachment 28384


Nice, I was going to ask what your welding setup is, but I see it in the background 😁


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Do you want this to be your log? If you want then I could move the thread to the log sub-forum, and change the title to anything else you'd like it to be.
> 
> Let me know.


Yeah that works actually! Appreciate that! Title can be whatever nothing fancy.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 15, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Yeah that works actually! Appreciate that! Title can be whatever nothing fancy.


Done sir 😁


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Nice, I was going to ask what your welding setup is, but I see it in the background 😁


I was always a die hard miller guy since that was what I always had at work. But I picked up this AHP machine like 5 years ago for like $800 shipped to my door from Amazon lol. Bought a new torch and better regulator but besides that…the thing is awesome. Does everything I want lol. Got 220 wired into my garage and it’s legit. Aluminum is decent…but anything thicker than like 3/16” is pushing it. Regular aluminum jobs you’re really working with 1/8” and thinner so no big deal. I’ve welded up to 1/4” thick steel and it did fine.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 15, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> I was always a die hard miller guy since that was what I always had at work. But I picked up this AHP machine like 5 years ago for like $800 shipped to my door from Amazon lol. Bought a new torch and better regulator but besides that…the thing is awesome. Does everything I want lol. Got 220 wired into my garage and it’s legit. Aluminum is decent…but anything thicker than like 3/16” is pushing it. Regular aluminum jobs you’re really working with 1/8” and thinner so no big deal. I’ve welded up to 1/4” thick steel and it did fine.


I always sucked with aluminum. I think my gas setup wasn't the best. I've only used MIG, never used a TIG but I've always wanted to try my hand at it. The welds just look so pretty without having to grind them down.

For aluminum the only thing I cared about trying to weld was for intercoolers. But I haven't built any motors in a long time. So on the rare occasion i weld these days it's for some utility purpose.. some C25 and mild steel is about as fancy I get now. Even that is rare.

Seeing your work makes me want to try my hand at building some gym equipment. I just need to find the time.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I always sucked with aluminum. I think my gas setup wasn't the best. I've only used MIG, never used a TIG but I've always wanted to try my hand at it. The welds just look so pretty without having to grind them down.
> 
> For aluminum the only thing I cared about trying to weld was for intercoolers. But I haven't built any motors in a long time. So on the rare occasion i weld these days it's for some utility purpose.. some C25 and mild steel is about as fancy I get now. Even that is rare.
> 
> Seeing your work makes me want to try my hand at building some gym equipment. I just need to find the time.


Hell yeah man! Aluminum done right is so fucking nice. Intercoolers wouldn’t be TOO hard to do. Once you get the setting dialed with aluminum you’re golden. Then it’s just the being as consistent as you possibly can lol. I have ocd and will sit there just welding aluminum lap joints and t joints for hours just practicing and getting my dabs absolutely perfect. It’s almost like a relaxing thing to do in a way…just zone out and rip some welds.

I was the same though…did a metric fuck ton of stick and flux core welding on big iron…made me hate welding because I was tired of being hot as fuck in weird ass positions alllll day. So once I left the ironworkers I told myself I would never weld anything except TIG. Never looked back 😂 this is your sign to get back into to. Gym equipment is actually REALLY easy to make for the most part. I’ve made a few things for buddies from accessories for their rack to cutting up old useless machines and making a new machine out of it that he would use. I would literally go on rogue’s website or another company see something that I liked and they posted dimensions of all their stuff. I would either mimic it or make it my own with a little bit different dimensions. Best part is…if it breaks you just weld it back up haha.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 15, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Hell yeah man! Aluminum done right is so fucking nice. Intercoolers wouldn’t be TOO hard to do. Once you get the setting dialed with aluminum you’re golden. Then it’s just the being as consistent as you possibly can lol. I have ocd and will sit there just welding aluminum lap joints and t joints for hours just practicing and getting my dabs absolutely perfect. It’s almost like a relaxing thing to do in a way…just zone out and rip some welds.
> 
> I was the same though…did a metric fuck ton of stick and flux core welding on big iron…made me hate welding because I was tired of being hot as fuck in weird ass positions alllll day. So once I left the ironworkers I told myself I would never weld anything except TIG. Never looked back 😂 this is your sign to get back into to. Gym equipment is actually REALLY easy to make for the most part. I’ve made a few things for buddies from accessories for their rack to cutting up old useless machines and making a new machine out of it that he would use. I would literally go on rogue’s website or another company see something that I liked and they posted dimensions of all their stuff. I would either mimic it or make it my own with a little bit different dimensions. Best part is…if it breaks you just weld it back up haha.


The stuff I'd like to make is probably a little outside my skill set, not from a welding perspective but from an engineering perspective. Like I'd like to make some hammer strength type equipment, hack squat, etc. Stuff that's more than just pure metal welding.

Then again it's not like I've ever sat down and tried. Maybe I'll get the scrap metal out to knock the ring rust off my welding skills (pun intended), and then sit down and actually try my hand at something complex.

Worst that would happen is I waste my time, right... not like I couldn't cut the steel up and re-use it if the design came out like crap. 😜


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The stuff I'd like to make is probably a little outside my skill set, not from a welding perspective but from an engineering perspective. Like I'd like to make some hammer strength type equipment, hack squat, etc. Stuff that's more than just pure metal welding.
> 
> Then again it's not like I've ever sat down and tried. Maybe I'll get the scrap metal out to knock the ring rust off my welding skills (pun intended), and then sit down and actually try my hand at something complex.
> 
> Worst that would happen is I waste my time, right... not like I couldn't cut the steel up and re-use it if the design came out like crap. 😜


Hell yeah man! The hammer strength stuff isn’t TOO crazy…you could do it. Maybe a little trial and error getting some angles really dialed in but that’s it. Making the cushions and stuff you sit on isn’t too crazy either. Some plywood, dirtbike seat cover material, staple gun, and some good foam.


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2022)

This log makes me wanna go 3 cc’s eod. Subbed.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I always sucked with aluminum. I think my gas setup wasn't the best. I've only used MIG, never used a TIG but I've always wanted to try my hand at it. The welds just look so pretty without having to grind them down.
> 
> For aluminum the only thing I cared about trying to weld was for intercoolers. But I haven't built any motors in a long time. So on the rare occasion i weld these days it's for some utility purpose.. some C25 and mild steel is about as fancy I get now. Even that is rare.
> 
> Seeing your work makes me want to try my hand at building some gym equipment. I just need to find the time.


New thing for me right now is making automotive type stuff. Making shit for my jeep lol. Goal is to build a legit cage for it. Bought some stuff to make all the angled cuts for the tubing just need to buy a bender now which is mad money lol one day soon!


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

PZT said:


> This log makes me wanna go 3 cc’s eod. Subbed.


Pretty much what it comes out to be…just under 2.5cc’s. Not too bad though.


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Pretty much what it comes out to be…just under 2.5cc’s. Not too bad though.


Fun times back in the day. Haven’t done anything crazy in like 7 years


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

PZT said:


> Fun times back in the day. Haven’t done anything crazy in like 7 years


I think if I had anymore I would break something up and just do everyday injections with an insulin syringe. Lol so far I’m starting to notice a change I’ve hear the npp take a little bit to start to shine. Wife even noticed I’m starting to look more full. So I’m pumped on that. Lol


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> I think if I had anymore I would break something up and just do everyday injections with an insulin syringe. Lol so far I’m starting to notice a change I’ve hear the npp take a little bit to start to shine. Wife even noticed I’m starting to look more full. So I’m pumped on that. Lol


At 3 I would stay at EOD back then but would some times split up like 2/3s in a glute/quad and maybe a third in like the Delt or chest. 

I also did well with npp. Seemed like little sides for me with a quick “kick” time.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 15, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> New thing for me right now is making automotive type stuff. Making shit for my jeep lol. Goal is to build a legit cage for it. Bought some stuff to make all the angled cuts for the tubing just need to buy a bender now which is mad money lol one day soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop showing me porn. 😂


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Stop showing me porn. 😂


😂😂😂 I have no doubts you’ll be dusting the welder off and making stuff soon haha


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Oct 5, 2022)

Little update…currently at 8 weeks on cycle. Increased my calories just a little bit. Waking up consistently at a solid 210lbs. right now and sitting around 213-215lbs. during the day. Program is solid basically 531. Weights are increasing and just started noticing squats are getting a lot easier. This last block was all SSB for my squat day. Hit 390x3 for my 1+ set so I’m stoked on that. Bench is slowly increasing but it’s always been my weakest lift. Deadlift day is tomorrow so we shall see how that goes. Next week is deload. Took measurements of my entire body before cycle and then again a month into the program. Making progress getting a little bigger and should be taking measurements after deload week next week I believe. Overall pretty pumped. Sitting about 8ish weeks out from my comp so I got a good amount of time to make some more progress.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Oct 11, 2022)

Last week for my workouts (separate days) I hit:
SSB 335x5, 375x3, 390xAMRAP(3)
Bench 235x5, 265x3, 280xAMRAP (1)
Deadlift 410x5, 460x3, 495xAMRAP(3)

Pretty pumped with that…squat and deads have been moving up solid. Bench is SLOWLY increasing. Was really hoping to hit 280x2 or 3 but it is what it is lol. Waking up at 211#’s right now and sitting around 214 during the day. Deload this week and hitting it hard next week. 8 weeks out from the meet now. 🤘🏼🤘🏼


----------



## Joliver (Oct 11, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Last week for my workouts (separate days) I hit:
> SSB 335x5, 375x3, 390xAMRAP(3)
> Bench 235x5, 265x3, 280xAMRAP (1)
> Deadlift 410x5, 460x3, 495xAMRAP(3)
> ...


WAFFAHO!!! You got a log!? This is great!!!

Imma subscribe and follow you around. Meet me at the WH. We discuss abs and how they are best served smother, covered, diced, and whatever in the fuck else they do...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 11, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Last week for my workouts (separate days) I hit:
> SSB 335x5, 375x3, 390xAMRAP(3)
> Bench 235x5, 265x3, 280xAMRAP (1)
> Deadlift 410x5, 460x3, 495xAMRAP(3)
> ...


That's a solid deadlift triple for you. You could get around a 530 lb max.

Bench is the quickest lift to recover from. That was my major issue with the 5 3 1 Program, it treats each lift equally, when they aren't.  Do you do any accessory lifts after the main lifts each day? On bench day, hit the triceps hard, and do another pressing movement (incline press, floor press, board press) or dips.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Oct 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> WAFFAHO!!! You got a log!? This is great!!!
> 
> Imma subscribe and follow you around. Meet me at the WH. We discuss abs and how they are best served smother, covered, diced, and whatever in the fuck else they do...


Lmfaoooo fuck yeah full send. Blueberry waffle with an extra butter please 😉 I legit can’t go to WH without thinking of you now hahaha.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That's a solid deadlift triple for you. You could get around a 530 lb max.
> 
> Bench is the quickest lift to recover from. That was my major issue with the 5 3 1 Program, it treats each lift equally, when they aren't.  Do you do any accessory lifts after the main lifts each day? On bench day, hit the triceps hard, and do another pressing movement (incline press, floor press, board press) or dips.


Yeah I was thinking my max was right around the 530 mark. Weak point for me is my hips at lockout. Coach has me doing a bunch of hip thrusts which has helped a lot. On bench days I do weighted chins, Jm presses, and pullovers. On my second bench day I do banded floor presses and then rows, dips, tricep extensions, and some db z-presses. Always hit biceps on those days to with either hammer curls or preacher curls. New month starts tomorrow so there will be a few different exercises we’re replacing to see if we get a change. Stoked nonetheless though…I’ve come a long fuckin way in just a year.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 11, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Lmfaoooo fuck yeah full send. Blueberry waffle with an extra butter please 😉 I legit can’t go to WH without thinking of you now hahaha.
> 
> Yeah I was thinking my max was right around the 530 mark. Weak point for me is my hips at lockout. Coach has me doing a bunch of hip thrusts which has helped a lot. On bench days I do weighted chins, Jm presses, and pullovers. On my second bench day I do banded floor presses and then rows, dips, tricep extensions, and some db z-presses. Always hit biceps on those days to with either hammer curls or preacher curls. New month starts tomorrow so there will be a few different exercises we’re replacing to see if we get a change. Stoked nonetheless though…I’ve come a long fuckin way in just a year.



Hahahaha it's our place man. One day when I'm in Columbus...it's on.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Oct 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Hahahaha it's our place man. One day when I'm in Columbus...it's on.


Hell yeah you say when…I’m down 24/7. Nothing like getting your guts stirred by WH 😂


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Dec 7, 2022)

Update…

Been a long minute since my last post…but continued my programming and competed this last Saturday. Had to cut to the 90kg class. I walk around between 208-210 regularly. Weighed in at 196.8lbs (89.3kg) and then proceeded to eat like an absolute animal. Anyways competition went really well went 9/9 on my lifts. Judges were pausing the bottom of the bench for a solid 1-2 seconds and even on the top made you lock out and hold it for quite a long time. These were my third attempts overall I’m pretty stoked and had a good time!

Squat-474
Bench-286.6
Deadlift-523.6 (PR)
Total-1284.2


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> competition went really well went 9/9 on my lifts


congrats


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 7, 2022)

Welcome to the world of powerlifting! Nice job!


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Dec 7, 2022)

eazy said:


> congrats





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Welcome to the world of powerlifting! Nice job!


Thanks guys! Forgot to put in there I ended up getting 3rd in the 90kg open class!!!! Stoked…ready to start building up and preparing for another one in April. Talked with my coach and will probably start German volume training for a little bit to add on some mass. Then hit a powerlifting program and see what numbers I can put up.


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> German volume training


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Dec 7, 2022)

eazy said:


>


I’ve heard it’s a great time………😂😢


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 7, 2022)

Hell yeah man, congrats. Glad you came back and posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Dec 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man, congrats. Glad you came back and posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate it! A lot of work building up for one day. Glad it went the way it did. Stoked to see how the next one will go!


----------

